
LA City Council Votes to Cap App Delivery Fees for Restaurants at 15% - prostoalex
https://la.eater.com/2020/5/20/21265210/la-city-council-votes-delivery-fees-restaurants-cap-15-percent
======
a3n
What would be even better, in addition, would be to prohibit delivering for a
restaurant without a signed agreement with that restaurant.

